# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  Dr. Hakan Doganay fue Price changed

## Tiger norwood's

Since the last UK bald truth show, where Dr. Doganay's fue prices where discussed, the prices has doubled. last week it was 1 euro and now it is 2, i find that interesting.

http://www.hairtransplantsturkey.com...ces-dr-doganay

----------


## kundun

This is the site of some intermediator.
Would contact the clinic directly.
The man on the picture is in my opinion not Dr Doganay....

----------


## Tiger norwood's

The picture is actually of Dr. Erkan Demirsoy, but this is actually the site where you contact these two doctors trough. Have already mailed them to confirm the prices.

Erkan Demirsoy still have the 1 euro fue price 

http://www.hairtransplantsturkey.com...es-dr-demirsoy

----------


## kundun

I have booked my hairtransplant in May with Dr Doganay.
Have visited the clinic in October.
He uses beardhair.
Clinic is booked full for 3 months.
Had contact directly with the clinic. Don't have to pay the price on the site of the intermediator.

----------


## Tiger norwood's

> Don't have to pay the price on the site of the intermediator.


 Can you clarify that ? do you get a cheaper price or what do you mean?

----------


## kundun

http://www.hairtransplantation-turkey.com/services

----------


## kundun

http://www.hairtransplantation-turkey.com/services

Yes I pay less. The intermediator also has to earn money....
This is the site of the clinic.
Problem is the lady at the reception only speaks turkish.
I had someone who translated the mails into turkish.
When I visited the clinic in October during my holiday they had a translater involved. The clinic is near Kemer so in an area with a lot of tourists. They are used to receiving tourists therefore they have translaters in the hospital. In October the Dr Told me that he was going to hire someone who speaks English/German.
Don't know if the person started already.

----------


## Tiger norwood's

> http://www.hairtransplantation-turkey.com/services
> 
> Yes I pay less. The intermediator also has to earn money....
> This is the site of the clinic.
> Problem is the lady at the reception only speaks turkish.
> I had someone who translated the mails into turkish.
> When I visited the clinic in October during my holiday they had a translater involved. The clinic is near Kemer so in an area with a lot of tourists. They are used to receiving tourists therefore they have translaters in the hospital. In October the Dr Told me that he was going to hire someone who speaks English/German.
> Don't know if the person started already.


 Okay, can you keep us up to date here on the forum, with pictures of your transplant result and your overall experience with this doctor? That would be much appreciated :-)

----------


## roman69

i'm an new member of forum,
can i ask an advice?
i' interested about an transplan with doctor demirsoy in istambul, can you tell me some informations?
is it professional doctor?
for fue is more professional doctor demirsoy , or doctor doganay?
i'm interested in them because is not to expensive...
i know that doctor hasson, wong, feriduni, rahal, feller, and other are very professional, number one, but to expensive for my economic situation...

i wait your advice about  doctor doganay (turkey) and doctor demiroy(turkey)
i wait your advice.             thank you  very much

----------


## Tiger norwood's

> i'm an new member of forum,
> can i ask an advice?
> i' interested about an transplan with doctor demirsoy in istambul, can you tell me some informations?
> is it professional doctor?
> for fue is more professional doctor demirsoy , or doctor doganay?
> i'm interested in them because is not to expensive...
> i know that doctor hasson, wong, feriduni, rahal, feller, and other are very professional, number one, but to expensive for my economic situation...
> 
> i wait your advice about  doctor doganay (turkey) and doctor demiroy(turkey)
> i wait your advice.             thank you  very much


 If you want more information about  Dr. Hakan Doganay you can go to the (google it)

He has been approved for recommendation and has some patient results that looks quite good, but a good advise is to not jump in to anything. Read all you can about this doctor, see some real life patients and compare with other surgeons. Give it some time before you make the decision about having surgery or not, and listen to the bald truth show and try to educate yourself so you can find out whats the best decision for you.

----------


## Going2013

> i'm an new member of forum,
> can i ask an advice?
> i' interested about an transplan with doctor demirsoy in istambul, can you tell me some informations?
> is it professional doctor?
> for fue is more professional doctor demirsoy , or doctor doganay?
> i'm interested in them because is not to expensive...
> i know that doctor hasson, wong, feriduni, rahal, feller, and other are very professional, number one, but to expensive for my economic situation...
> 
> i wait your advice about  doctor doganay (turkey) and doctor demiroy(turkey)
> i wait your advice.             thank you  very much


 I have the same question as you, have you been able to get an answer in a different forum?

----------


## roman69

hello  i have made my transplant  with doctor kul  ( istanbul)
we have inserted  about  4000 graft  fue.
this is my situations:

----------


## roman69

before

http://www.casimages.es/i/130713103046352302.jpg.html

----------


## roman69

the day  of the transplant

http://www.casimages.es/i/130713103237862445.jpg.html

----------


## roman69

http://www.casimages.es/i/13071310340234209.jpg.html

----------


## roman69

http://www.casimages.es/i/130713103529675148.jpg.html

----------


## roman69

after 2 months

http://www.casimages.es/i/130713103738938074.jpg.html


http://www.casimages.es/i/130713103828275427.jpg.html

http://www.casimages.es/i/130713103828275427.jpg.html





now we will be waiting for the  growth!

----------


## Going2013

> hello  i have made my transplant  with doctor kul  ( istanbul)
> we have inserted  about  4000 graft  fue.
> this is my situations:


 Roman, I thank you for posting the pics. It looks awesome. No way to tell that it was HT done. May I ask the full name of your doctor?

----------


## Going2013

Also may I ask why you decided to go with him..since I know Iam in the same situation as you. Currently Iam concidering Dr. Demirsoy so its interesting for me to know why you went with doctor and also how are the prices

thank you again,

----------


## roman69

first, i ask  sorry  for my english do not perfect.
now i want to explain my transplant.
if i  have chosen  the doctor zekeriya kul, is because i think that this doctor is a professional doctor. before to take my decision. i have  tried to study the turkish forum for many time.
in the  turkish forum i have read  several positive messagge, about the doctor kul, about his professionality, so  i decided to go to him for my transplant.
in turkey, this doctor is considerated one of the most   doctors for hair transplant, after  koray- keser, and   equal at  doganay, demirsoy  etc.

the price is  1 to graft
fue method

for about 4000 graft the price it was    of  3500  .................  500 graft  tribute ! ( no cost )

----------


## Going2013

> first, i ask  sorry  for my english do not perfect.
> now i want to explain my transplant.
> if i  have chosen  the doctor zekeriya kul, is because i think that this doctor is a professional doctor. before to take my decision. i have  tried to study the turkish forum for many time.
> in the  turkish forum i have read  several positive messagge, about the doctor kul, about his professionality, so  i decided to go to him for my transplant.
> in turkey, this doctor is considerated one of the most   doctors for hair transplant, after  koray- keser, and   equal at  doganay, demirsoy  etc.
> 
> the price is  1 to graft
> fue method
> 
> for about 4000 graft the price it was    of  3500  .................  500 graft  tribute ! ( no cost )


 Believe me when I say that your experience is sooo helpful to me. I dont speak turkish so its very hard to deterimain..my main research is based on experiences of other people and the pics. So it wonderful that you share your experience. Based on your research what do you thin about Dr. Demirsoy?
have you seen something on tirkish forum that is of importance?

----------


## roman69

i wanted to go  from doctor demirsoy before to know doctor zekeiya kul, by the agency  clemens weber in germany, but after to have  known the doctor kul in the forum i have  changed idea, and  i have  canceled my surgery with doctor demirsoy.

----------


## Going2013

> i wanted to go  from doctor demirsoy before to know doctor zekeiya kul, by the agency  clemens weber in germany, but after to have  known the doctor kul in the forum i have  changed idea, and  i have  canceled my surgery with doctor demirsoy.


 did you hear anything negative about demirsoy or it was just matter of choice....

----------


## roman69

no i do not !

----------


## roman69

doctor  demirsoy is not bad too!

----------


## Going2013

> doctor  demirsoy is not bad too!


 I see  :Smile: . Thank you again for your replies

----------


## roman69

you are welcome sir ! :Smile:

----------


## joeshmo209

> http://www.hairtransplantation-turkey.com/services
> 
> Yes I pay less. The intermediator also has to earn money....
> This is the site of the clinic.
> Problem is the lady at the reception only speaks turkish.
> I had someone who translated the mails into turkish.
> When I visited the clinic in October during my holiday they had a translater involved. The clinic is near Kemer so in an area with a lot of tourists. They are used to receiving tourists therefore they have translaters in the hospital. In October the Dr Told me that he was going to hire someone who speaks English/German.
> Don't know if the person started already.


 
How much did you end up paying per graft? Was it difficult to work everything out without the intermediator?

----------


## classicsal

> How much did you end up paying per graft? Was it difficult to work everything out without the intermediator?


 Same question here!

----------


## kundun

I paid  1 per grafts and  1.50 for the beard hair.
I made the agreement in December 2012 when the old price was still valid.
They had informed me in October , when I visited the clinic, that they were increasing prices as of 1st of Jan 2013.

I arranged everything without an intermediator with the help of a Turkish friend who translated everything for me in Turkish.

Nowadays there is also a doctor in the clinic who speaks English. 
They have different emailadresses for different languages.
Everything went well for me. Pick-up at airport, room in hospital, transfer after treatment.

What in my opinion is strange : there is no after care. Other clinics contact you a number of times to ask for the status. From this clinic I have heard nothing anymore.

----------


## GettingOld

Just returned from Dr. Koray Erdogan in Istanbul and paid 3.5 euro per graft.  Hard to believe 1 Euro per graft is possible to get the same quality and care.  Not saying it is not possible but just hard to believe.  I thought I was getting a screaming deal at 3.5 Euros.  Hope things work out.

----------


## GettingOld

Sorry, I meant to put 2.5 Euros which is what Dr. Erdogan charges.

----------


## kundun

The prices I mentioned for Doganay were 2012 prices.
He almost doubled prices from 1.1.2013 on.

----------


## gillenator

Did you by chance consult with Dr. Patrick Mwamba?

I think he would give you an honest evaluation as well.

----------

